# Grimsby1948 - Bernard the blonde ship fitter



## byke (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I dont know really where to start but I will give it a go.
If you have any information, please post it up (anything at all).

Well here's the story.

In 1948, A certain young lady named Edith Audrey Tennison (may also been known as Tennison) met a certain ship fitter at the age of 18 in Grimsby (I believe) and became pregnant.

She eventually gave birth to a baby girl in Jan 1949 / Grimsby. (Veronica Clinton) and sent the child for adoption a couple weeks after. But for some reason she was taken to a children's home in Felixstowe? run by the church of England. (which seems a bit far away from Grimsby)

Anyway, in the 1980's Veronica Clinton did get to meet her natural mother in Grimsby just before she died. And when she asked about her father, Edith was tight lipped and didnt want to discuss it.

However there were a few clues as to the father.
Audrey had mentioned the fathers name was "Bernard" and he had very blond hair and had worked as a ship fitter.

Now, I am technically the the grandson of this mysterious "Bernard" and have been trying to string together a family tree to get a better understanding of my background. If you have any information please pass it over. As nearly all of the people who may have had any information that could have helped are either dead or reaching their later years. And I would love to find some sort or closure on this part of the tree so at least I can get an understanding of where I came from.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Mark,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around and good luck. (Thumb)


----------



## byke (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheers, super appreciated.


----------

